# Glock 27 preferred load?



## Tames D (Jun 6, 2007)

Another thread was asking about load preference and performance. Not to highjack that tread, I thought I'd ask the same question for the .40 cal Glock 27. I will be picking up my new gun tomorrow and it will be my first .40 cal firearm.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 6, 2007)

Federal 180-grain Hydra-Shok SJHP. Mines a tack driver for a little pistol. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 6, 2007)

Speer Gold Dot 165 grain JHP is my preferred load, although again, I'd be equally confident with almost any premium hollowpoint, especially these:

Remington Golden Saber 165 grain JHP
Winchester Ranger (any, bonded or T-series)
Federal HST (any) 

Any of the above are going to use clean burning powders that have very little muzzle flash, and the premium designs will do the job if you do yours (placing the shot).  

Another choice that I actually liked, was Federal's 165 grain Hydrashok.  I know, I know, it's actually loaded slower than the 180 grainer, but it's easily the softest-shooting defensive load out there, and the performance was perfectly fine back when the FBI used it.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 6, 2007)

I carry Federal Hydrashok, as issued by my agency.  I don't have a box handy, and I'm required to carry what's issued, so I don't know how many grains off the top of my head.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 6, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I carry Federal Hydrashok, as issued by my agency. I don't have a box handy, and I'm required to carry what's issued, so I don't know how many grains off the top of my head.


 
There are actually three "Hydrashok" loads (not including the Personal Defense load).  

155 grain: supersonic 
165 grain: subsonic
180 grain subsonic

Out of the three, the 165 grain load is actually the slowest, despite its lower weight.  The 180 grainers are faster by a sliver.  

This 165 grain load was what the FBI used to use for their .40 pistols.  Despite the reduced velocity, nobody really had any complaints about the performance of the round.  Not bad at all, if I do say so myself.  It's easily the softest-shooting .40 load out there, and manageable even by the recoil-sensitive individuals.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 7, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> There are actually three "Hydrashok" loads (not including the Personal Defense load).
> 
> 155 grain: supersonic
> 165 grain: subsonic
> ...


I've had a chance to look; we carry 180 grain.  Of course, the next order could be something completely different...  Never know what the armorers are gonna do.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 7, 2007)

You guys are full of great info as usual. Thanks. I picked up my new pistol today. I love the size. It looks like a little powerhouse of a gun.
The bad news is I won't be able to get to the range for at least another week.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm fond of the Glock line...  The M27 is a sweet little gun that packs plenty of punch.

What I like about Glock is simplicity.  No extra gadgets to deal with, just pull it out, point it at the target, and press the trigger.  The gun goes BOOM!  Even if it's been pretty woefully abused (someone else posted a link to a great page about abusing a Glock to see what'll stop it!).


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 8, 2007)

On another note, Speer now offers a 180 grain .40 Gold Dot that was specifically designed for short barrel guns:

http://www.speer-ammo.com/ballistics/ammo.aspx

(at the bottom of the page)

This way, someone who likes the "heavy and slow" can get the best of all worlds from that short barrel Glock 27.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 8, 2007)

Heres a stupid question. Is there a significant amount of acuracy lost with the Glock 27 compared to the Glock 19? I'll probably find out when I get them both to the range.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 8, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Heres a stupid question. Is there a significant amount of acuracy lost with the Glock 27 compared to the Glock 19? I'll probably find out when I get them both to the range.


In my experience -- not really.

I can qualify expert with either.  The M27 gets a little wilder than my M22 at the 25 yard line, though, not suprisingly.  And I don't see a major difference between the grip extenders and the straight magazine, though it feels a little better with the extender.

The reality is that I'm unlikely to be shooting a M27 at ranges greater than 10 to 15 yards...  If I'm anticipating "serious" action -- I'm switching to the M22 ahead of time.  (And, even then, research shows that most police shootings occur inside of 15 yards.)


----------



## airdawg (Jun 25, 2007)

Actually, the short barreled glocks, 27 and 26, have the most potential for accuracy. The bullet has cleared the barrel, before any of our bad habits had the chance to alter it's course. I shoot very well with my glock 22, 23, and 35, but my 27 is the real tack driver. 

I carry the Speer 185 grain Gold Dot round. Only warning I have, is to change the chambered round every time you empty the gun. Carry rounds are very susceptible to being forced further into the case. This can change the pressure and possibly cause malfunctions.


----------

